# new setup advice needed!!



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

We will need to know what kind of riding you expect to do in Japan. Are you going to be in the mountains or in the domes? What kind of riding do you want to do. Based on that, you will get a better response instead of everyone telling you what "THEY" like to ride.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

ok, dw about the japan board. 
It's mainly for the snow in Australia.
I was thinking of the japan board only as a secondary option..

The riding i like to in Australia is mainly freeride and hitting jumps.


----------

